# Snowboard bungee



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying one of these for the winter: Outlaw Slinger Package | Banshee Bungee

I'm gonna have some stuff in my backyard for snowboarding, like a box, a rail, a couple jumps and a little stall thing. Eventually I would add on and have bigger jumps and etc... So I can either build a drop-in that wouldn't be portable and it would take up a lot of room, or I can get the bungee thing which might be better. 

Has anyone used it before? What did you think? Does it actually get you going fast?

YouTube - Banshee Bungee Snow
YouTube - Banshee Bungee Snow


----------

